# Vepro 7 help !!



## HarmonyCore (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

For Vepro users, I configured 20 MIDI ports in the connection settings. I see only one vepro MIDI input port in Cubase's Output. Where are the rest of the ports? 

My plan is assign each MIDI port to a vepro channel where each channel is a Kontakt instance loading 16 instruments.

MIDI Port 1 ----> Violin I Kontakt Instance ----> 16 MIDI channels assigned to 16 loaded instrument

My problem is I only see MIDI Port 1 in Cubase, I can't see the 19 ports.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Apr 19, 2020)

Ok I solved my problem. I used the vepro VST2 plugin which gave me only 1 midi port, 16 midi channels. Now, I am using the 32bit plugin that is VST3. I still don't understand why the 64bit plugin is VST2 and the 32bit plugin is VST3. It should be the other way around.

Weird !!!!


----------



## Ben (Apr 19, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> I still don't understand why the 64bit plugin is VST2 and the 32bit plugin is VST3


It's not. Most 64-bit DAWs will only work with 64-bit plugins. The VEP VST3 plugin simply does not show that the 64-bit label, that's all. (Reason is in earlier times Cubase could load both, 32-bit and 64-bit plugins at the same time. So if you wanted to use VEP VST2 for any reason, the x64 variant was labeled so you could differentiate them. For VST3 this is no longer necessary.
Sldo, in most cases you want to use the 64-bit version of the VEP server, regardless of your DAW; you can connect to both 32-bit and 64-bit instances from your DAW. Use VEP x86/32-bit only if you need access to a plugin that is only available as 32-bit variant.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Apr 19, 2020)

Ben said:


> It's not. Most 64-bit DAWs will only work with 64-bit plugins. The VEP VST3 plugin simply does not show that the 64-bit label, that's all. (Reason is in earlier times Cubase could load both, 32-bit and 64-bit plugins at the same time. So if you wanted to use VEP VST2 for any reason, the x64 variant was labeled so you could differentiate them. For VST3 this is no longer necessary.
> Sldo, in most cases you want to use the 64-bit version of the VEP server, regardless of your DAW; you can connect to both 32-bit and 64-bit instances from your DAW. Use VEP x86/32-bit only if you need access to a plugin that is only available as 32-bit variant.



Thx for clarification.

I have a question regarding RAM utilization in VEP. I am currently testing VEP by building two templates, one DAW template and one VEP template to compare between them in terms of RAM utilization. In the DAW template, I use the enable/disable track feature in order to improve memory consumption and for the template to load instantly once opened. In VEP, I also use the enable/disable track (it's called channel in VEP) for the same goal. 

But the problem is ...

Each VEP track (or channel) has a Kontakt instance loaded with 16 instruments. If I disable the channel, it will disable the entire Kontakt instance. In the DAW template, a single instrument is assigned to an instrument track. So, when I disable, I disable only one single instrument, not an entire instance like in VEP template.

I hope I explained my point properly. 
I am looking for ways to improve RAM utilization in VEP, that's all.

What is the best method in VEP: Load multiple instruments per Kontakt instance and disable the entire instance or Load single instruments where each instrument in its own Kontakt instance and disable those specific instruments? 

I don't have any other way to explain it


----------



## Ben (Apr 19, 2020)

Load one instrument per Kontakt instance as long as you are not loading hundreds of them. Then it may be a better idea to group them more...
In case you are a composer who likes to use one articulation per track I would suggest to pack all the articulations in one Kontakt instance, so you load and unload an entire instrument.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Apr 19, 2020)

Ben said:


> In case you are a composer who likes to use one articulation per track I would suggest to pack all the articulations in one Kontakt instance, so you load and unload an entire instrument.



Right, thx


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2020)

Ben said:


> Load one instrument per Kontakt instance as long as you are not loading hundreds of them. Then it may be a better idea to group them more...
> In case you are a composer who likes to use one articulation per track I would suggest to pack all the articulations in one Kontakt instance, so you load and unload an entire instrument.



May I jump on the train here?

I am just setting up a string section with one Kontakt instance per section (Violins I & II, Viola, Cello, Bass) and each instance contains 9 instruments (legato, 3x sustained, marc., stacc., trill, tremolo, pizz.)

So I have 

1 VEPro Instance with
5 Kontakt instances each containing
9 Channels with 
1 Instrument per channel.

So in Cubase I created for every section (Violin I & II, Viola, etc.) a folder containing 9 MIDI-tracks, one each for every articulation.

So from each Kontakt instance I created 9 inputs via "channel" (Violin 1: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9, Violin II: 1,2,...)

I then selected the output in the Channels as followed:

Violin I, input channel 1 (legato): output 1/2
Violin I, input channel 2 (sustained 1): output 3/4
Violin I, input channel 3 (sustained 2): output 5/6
Violin I, input channel 4 (sustained 3): output 7/8

... and so on

Then I activated the outputs in Cubase and named them according to the input Channels in VEPro:
Output 1/2: Violin I (legato)
Output 3/4: Violin I (sustained 1)
Output 5/6: Violin I (sustained 2)

... and so on

But obviously I did something wrong as I can't get to trigger the right channel in my Kontakt instances.

1. Either all the same channels of the different instruments are triggered (I play Violin I [legato] and ALL legato-instruments are triggered)

2. Or some instruments play in unison but not with the same articulation (Violin I [legato] is doubled with Violin II [sustained]) while other instruments fall completely silent due to falsely routed inputs.

So I think that I did something wrong by setting the channels in Cubase and I guess already the "first communiaction" between Cubase and VEPro is messed up. 
So how do I need to route the MIDI-channels in Cubase to trigger the correct instruments in Kontakt?

Sorry for the long explanation, but since with @Ben we have a real VSL-expert here on board I couldn't resist highjacking this thread.


----------



## Ben (Apr 19, 2020)

Make sure you set the input MIDI channel in VEP to "ALL" and in Kontakt to the channel number you have set in your DAW.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi, Ben, thanks for your help! I now found the problem: The MIDI channels weren't all routed to the MIDI IN of the specific instrument - no surprise that wrong outputs were triggered.

But now I stumbled across another problem I don't seem to be able to solve.

I did the same as above with instances containing only one instrument. I then created outputs in Kontakt and routed them to the outputs in Vienna Ensemble:

But whatever MIDI channel I play, always the first output gets triggered.






So what did I do wrong?


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks to me like something you have to set up in Kontakt. I'm afraid I'm not familiar enough with Kontakt to help you with this.
Maybe someone else from this community knows the answer


----------



## chrisr (Apr 21, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> But now I stumbled across another problem I don't seem to be able to solve.
> 
> So what did I do wrong?



Sounds like the instruments in Kontakt haven't been routed to the desired output.

If you collapse the instrument in your image (which doesn't show the relevant section in order for me to be able to tell) - then directly under the instrument name you'll see a box for "output". You can see said box in Bens image above, under Tuba and French Horn.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2020)

Great, thank you very much - it worked!!!


----------



## chrisr (Apr 21, 2020)

You're welcome!


----------

